# Does general health insurance cover tooth extraction



## lab-rat (26 Jun 2007)

Hello,
I went to the dentist the other week and was told that I needed to get a tooth out...bummer...He would not take it out as it is too weak and would shatter so I have to be put to sleep and have it extracted. I have health insurance with bupa (essential plus). 
Can anyone tell me if this is covered by bupa. I have been told by bupa that they only cover wisdom teeth extractions. A friend told me that as it is now surgery in a hospital that it should be covered. (she has a basic vhi policy and she was covered for the same procedure)
thanks


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2007)

*Re: tooth extraction*



lab-rat said:


> Can anyone tell me if this is covered by bupa. I have been told by bupa that they only cover wisdom teeth extractions.


Well isn't that the answer so? If in doubt read the terms & conditions of your policy document. Remember that you can claim tax relief on otherwise unreimbursed medical/dental expenses that qualify for relief.


----------



## lab-rat (26 Jun 2007)

*Re: tooth extraction*

Hi,
to be honest, I am not sure the bupa employee was right in saying that I am not covered. I find it hard to believe that a basic vhi policy would cover this type of procedure and a mid rande bupa policy would not. My dentist asked me if I had health insurance, which made me believe that the procedure would be covered.


----------



## KalEl (26 Jun 2007)

*Re: tooth extraction*

You're believing hearsay from your mate over information received directly from Bupa!


----------



## ClubMan (26 Jun 2007)

*Re: tooth extraction*

Insurance policies differ. It's irrelevant to you what a _VHI _policy covers. And just because your dentist asked about insurance doesn't mean that you are necessarily covered. Read your policy documentation to find out what is and what is not covered.


----------



## Kavdeedee (26 Jun 2007)

*Re: tooth extraction*

E-mail your question to Bupa, state *ALL* the facts and be sure to get their response in writing.  If in the future there is a question about the insurance coverage, at least you'll have it writing...!


----------



## markowitzman (26 Jun 2007)

*Re: tooth extraction*

in my experience bupa will not cover whereas vhi will cover surgical extraction of teeth other than wisdom teeth.


----------

